# In San Diego, 1st time staying at Worldmark thru RCI



## goaliedave (Mar 8, 2022)

Loving the Worldmark Balboa Park, great location walking distance to the fantastic Balboa Park, the Gaslamp District, and Seaport Village waterfront. Excellent staff and room quality furnishings and layout. Rooftop lounge. They didn't even take my credit card on check-in (maybe an oversight?).

I went to my first Worldmark sales presentation and didn't know you guys get any RCI booking for $259 + 4000 points regardless of resort, unit size, and season. Seems like a good benefit. No high pressure sales which i appreciated. I couldn't find any comments here about this, so I guess they are always respectful?


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 8, 2022)

Not exactly.  The 4000 credits is last minute bookings, I think it's within 60 days of checkin.  A normal week's exchange would be 8000 to 10000 credits for most resorts, depending on unit size, plus the exchange fee.

WorldMark can be a great ownership, if your travel needs fit the business model.  But popular resorts can be difficult to book - some are nearly impossible.  Generally speaking, if you find a WorldMark resort available to exchange in RCI, it'll be a nice place to stay.  Resorts tend to be middle-upscale, but not generally 5-star places.  I'd say 3.5 to 4-stars is a better rating.  Glad you enjoyed time there.  San Diego is a great city.

Dave


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 8, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> Not exactly.  The 4000 credits is last minute bookings, I think it's within 60 days of checkin.  A normal week's exchange would be 8000 to 10000 credits for most resorts, depending on unit size, plus the exchange fee.
> 
> WorldMark can be a great ownership, if your travel needs fit the business model.  But popular resorts can be difficult to book - some are nearly impossible.  Generally speaking, if you find a WorldMark resort available to exchange in RCI, it'll be a nice place to stay.  Resorts tend to be middle-upscale, but not generally 5-star places.  I'd say 3.5 to 4-stars is a better rating.  Glad you enjoyed time there.  San Diego is a great city.
> 
> Dave


Ah, the salesperson "forgot" to mention the 4,000 was only last minute; that makes sense.
I'm all about location and service rather than amenities so yes this worked well for me.


----------



## sue1947 (Mar 8, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> Not exactly.  The 4000 credits is last minute bookings, I think it's within 60 days of checkin.
> 
> Dave


It's under 45 days.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 8, 2022)

sue1947 said:


> It's under 45 days.



Thanks, Sue.  I knew it was a short timeframe.

Dave


----------



## clifffaith (Mar 8, 2022)

goaliedave said:


> Loving the Worldmark Balboa Park, great location walking distance to the fantastic Balboa Park, the Gaslamp District, and Seaport Village waterfront. Excellent staff and room quality furnishings and layout. Rooftop lounge. They didn't even take my credit card on check-in (maybe an oversight?).
> 
> I went to my first Worldmark sales presentation and didn't know you guys get any RCI booking for $259 + 4000 points regardless of resort, unit size, and season. Seems like a good benefit. No high pressure sales which i appreciated. I couldn't find any comments here about this, so I guess they are always respectful?


 
Don’t miss Extraordinary Desserts about a 15 minute walk towards the Gaslight District. We often stay at Worldmark’s Inn at the Park which is an even easier walk to ED’s other (original?) location.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 8, 2022)

goaliedave said:


> Loving the Worldmark Balboa Park, great location walking distance to the fantastic Balboa Park, the Gaslamp District, and Seaport Village waterfront. Excellent staff and room quality furnishings and layout. Rooftop lounge. They didn't even take my credit card on check-in (maybe an oversight?).
> 
> I went to my first Worldmark sales presentation and didn't know you guys get any RCI booking for $259 + 4000 points regardless of resort, unit size, and season. Seems like a good benefit. No high pressure sales which i appreciated. I couldn't find any comments here about this, so I guess they are always respectful?


You are more ambitious with your walking that we were.  We stayed at that location a few years back.  We would walk to the Gaslamp District, but not the others. We did make good use of the trolley system as there was a stop close by.  Using the trolley we could get to Seaport Village, Little Italy and Old Town.


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 10, 2022)

Luanne said:


> You are more ambitious with your walking that we were.  We stayed at that location a few years back.  We would walk to the Gaslamp District, but not the others. We did make good use of the trolley system as there was a stop close by.  Using the trolley we could get to Seaport Village, Little Italy and Old Town.


I like walking! But also have used the free downtown ridesharing app CIRCUIT... yesterday took it to the Coronado ferry and back (walked to Coronado North Beach and back). Was thinking of the trolley and MTS on C Ave also.


----------

